# My show coverage of the Americana Manhasset Concours D'Elegance Car Show



## My08535i (May 16, 2007)

Please click the link below for my show pics

October 12, 2014

Manhasset, NY

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152776289915011.1073741844.693830010&type=1&l=10912c2f76


----------

